# asus P4P800 SE, CPU upgrade...



## Zverka90 (Jan 23, 2012)

Hi lads, I want to change my cpu, but I don't know what processor to buy... I have this motherboard and Pentium 4 cpu (2,8 GHz Prescott )... I want to buy 64bit processor that is dual or more core, and that is better and faster than my processor... My motherboard have socket478 connector and I have watched a few processors but I'm not sure that they are compatible with my board... This is a few of them:" http://ark.intel.com/products/40480/Intel-Core2-Quad-Processor-Q9000-(6M-Cache-2_00-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB) ; http://ark.intel.com/products/42014/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-P7550-(3M-Cache-2_26-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB) ; http://ark.intel.com/products/39312/Intel-Core2-Duo-Processor-T9900-(6M-Cache-3_06-GHz-1066-MHz-FSB) ...
ps. are this processors only for lap-tops or they are for Pc-es? 

Thanks a lot!!


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 23, 2012)

you can not upgrade that motherboard to a dual core. It is Socket PGA478, which was Pentium 4 and Celeron only. The closest that you will get to Dual Core in it is a HT pentium 4. And even then your performanece will suck. 

You will need an upgrade of the motherboard and CPU. I would suggest a Pentium G series on the LGA1155 socket, as it will kick anything available on 478's arse and come back for seconds.

And 478 never supported 64 bit. 

assuming that this is your board. http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16813131484


----------



## Zverka90 (Jan 23, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> you can not upgrade that motherboard to a dual core. It is Socket PGA478, which was Pentium 4 and Celeron only. The closest that you will get to Dual Core in it is a HT pentium 4. And even then your performanece will suck.
> 
> You will need an upgrade of the motherboard and CPU. I would suggest a Pentium G series on the LGA1155 socket, as it will kick anything available on 478's arse and come back for seconds.
> 
> ...



Thanks a lot! 
But did you checked my links? Why there is written "Sockets Supported	PGA478"? 
do you know what is the meaning of that?


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 23, 2012)

Zverka90 said:


> Thanks a lot!
> But did you checked my links? Why there is written "Sockets Supported	PGA478"?
> do you know what is the meaning of that?



All those processors you listed are for laptops not desktops.  Hence why it says mobile processor.


> Intel Core 2 Quad Q9000 Penryn 2.0GHz Socket P 45W Quad-Core Mobile Processor Model BX80581Q9000


----------



## Zverka90 (Jan 23, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> All those processors you listed are for laptops not desktops.  Hence why it says mobile processor.



thanks


----------



## Zverka90 (Jan 23, 2012)

johnb35 said:


> All those processors you listed are for laptops not desktops.  Hence why it says mobile processor.



http://ark.intel.com/products/27238/Intel-Core-Duo-Processor-T2700-(2M-Cache-2_33-GHz-667-MHz-FSB)

and this is also for lt?


----------



## wolfeking (Jan 23, 2012)

all core series (not core 2) were laptops as far as I know.


----------



## Zverka90 (Jan 23, 2012)

wolfeking said:


> all core series (not core 2) were laptops as far as I know.



yes you are right... I kept searching and I found this : http://ark.intel.com/products/27222/Intel-Xeon-Processor-LV-2_00-GHz-2M-Cache-667-MHz-FSB

It fits in profile and its not lap-top processor...at least I think and hope that is not


----------



## johnb35 (Jan 23, 2012)

Here is a list of clue that will work with that board, xeons not included.  You need a new motherboard, CPU, and memory.

http://www.asus.com/Motherboards/Intel_Socket_478/P4P800_SE/#CPUS


----------

